# Moving to Az



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am going to be moving to Chandler, Az in May. Anybody aware of a similar site to this, but for AZ? Need to start learning the lowdown on Big Game in the AZ.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here ya go, A really good bunch of Arizona boys hang out there.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-bin/d ... CForumID33

Some guys don't like MM, but the state site links on there are solid as they get!
I guarantee you, there's a dozen regulars there that , if you get to know, there's no better. DonMartin is OUTSTANDING!.

Send him a PM telling him your stiution, and moving to Arizona, see what you get


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing about Arizona is that you will get used to hunting small game quite fast. All big game tags are through the draw with few if any left overs for deer and elk. On the other hand if you want to hunt the javelina hunts are a fun thing to do. You have a month long archery hunt in January followed by a HAM (handgun, archery, muzzle loader) season and then the regular rifle hunt. You can only do one hunt but they are fun critters to go after. 

One thing that you should do is take the Arizona hunter safety course. That will give you a extra bonus point in the draws.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I lived in Chandler for four years. I loved it. I would still be there if I could. Critter is right. Most of the big game hunting is draw-only (the best units are draw-only), but there are a few exceptions. There are at least two over-the-counter, low success elk units, and there may be a few over-the-counter deer areas. I am heading to Arizona after Christmas to hunt with a friend who bought an over-the-counter elk tag. Although it is considered a "low success" area, we found elk in this area last year and are hopeful that we will find elk again this year.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I will also be moving to Arizona, however I am headed down at the end of january It seem to me that there will be plenty of hunting opportunities.The state of Arizona is broken up up into even smaller unit then what Utah is. What are u moving to as for?


----------



## 105Coues (Feb 13, 2013)

Gitterdone81 and gooseblaster. 

CouesWhitetail.com has a bunch of us AZ boys and has forums for a diversity of species. I would definitely recommend it.
Tags can be hard to come by for big game but there are opportunities. I live in the white mountains but if I can help, let me know. Lived here most of my life, half in southern AZ


----------

